# ASUS M4N98TD EVO Test



## dumo (Apr 18, 2010)

Nvidia NForce 980a SLI AM3
Core Unlocker
DDR3 2000(OC)
2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (Dual @ x16 mode)












Single GPU


----------



## dumo (Apr 19, 2010)

SLI


----------



## claylomax (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey I want to get this board; when I google it I can't find it at any major etailer, I'm in the UK. When was released? Thanks for the benchmarks.


----------



## dumo (Apr 20, 2010)

State side got it from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=nforce_980a_sli-_-13-131-636-_-Product

Idk in EU though, probly call local Asus distro?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2010)

@ $140 that looks like a sweet deal,,,


----------



## jaydeee (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! 
Monster setup...

I guess now these days we may assume that more heatsink more power hehehe!
its heavy heat sink I see here!


----------



## claylomax (May 31, 2010)

Still no reviews about this board.


----------



## dumo (Jun 1, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Still no reviews about this board.


Not really popular board
I haven't got time to try new bios and no review site that even mention about this board


----------



## shelby92 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello to everybody. I would know if one of you can tell me if this motherboard support the technology called Hybrid Power. I want to use the Hybrid Power technology with my MSI 9800GX2. Can I do this? Is there anyone that have already done it? P.S. Sorry for my English, I'm italian.


----------



## shelby92 (Jun 17, 2010)

Up


----------



## claylomax (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Shelby92, welcome to TPU; don't be sorry, here at TPU we are from different parts of the world. I think this mobo has onboard graphics but not graphics output, which means you could use it for physx with your main graphics card. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## shelby92 (Jun 23, 2010)

So this means that i can't use the Hybrid Sli  In fact I've read that the Hybrid Power can run only connecting the Monitor cable to the Motherboard Video Output. Is this the meaning?


----------



## bacan (Jun 23, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Hi Shelby92, welcome to TPU; don't be sorry, here at TPU we are from different parts of the world. I think this mobo has onboard graphics but not graphics output, which means you could use it for physx with your main graphics card. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes you can do it, you need to enable Hybrid SLI in BIOS and set amount of RAM memory for it.(up to 512MB)
Unfortunately if you have a decent single graphics card, like GTX 260 or higher, it's pretty useless cause the physics scores will be lower than without it.
It's only for the weak graphics setups like gt240, gt220 and similar. I don't know will it work with an ATI card but I presume no one would buy this motherboard to use it with an ATI in the first place.(there are better mobos based on AMD 89x chipsets)

This motherboard uses the latest and greatest (still 3 years old) nforce chipset for AMD and it has a decent voltage regulation but everything else on it is average.
To cut off some expenses Asus didn't put usual VGA/DVI connectors to this board, it also removed the third pci-e x16 slot despite the fact that nforce 980a(780a) is 3-way SLI capable.
(This mobo has only 6 expansion slots, 2 pci-e X16, 2 pci-e X1 and 2 PCI)
So at the end it's integrated graphics is pretty useless. 

Still, if you look at it's price, X6 CPU support and overclockability it's a decent solution for running 2-way SLI on AMD system.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 23, 2010)

bacan said:


> Yes you can do it, you need to enable Hybrid SLI in BIOS and set amount of RAM memory for it.(up to 512MB)
> Unfortunately if you have a decent single graphics card, like GTX 260 or higher, it's pretty useless cause the physics scores will be lower than without it.
> It's only for the weak graphics setups like gt240, gt220 and similar. I don't know will it work with an ATI card but I presume no one would buy this motherboard to use it with an ATI in the first place.(there are better mobos based on AMD 89x chipsets)
> 
> ...



Right now I think this is the only choice if you want to go SLI with AMD; last year a similar board was released with 3 PCI-E but using DDR2 memory. Anyway mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## bacan (Jun 23, 2010)

There's another  nforce 980a mobo with DDR3 support, it's a MSI NF980-GD65 and it is full 3-way SLI capable with fully working integrated graphics.
Still, I didn't take it cause it's more expensive with memory overclocking potential weaker than this ASUS.


----------



## dumo (Jun 24, 2010)

With the latest bios board works good for cpu/mem/nb clocking with subzero cooling. 

LN2 cooling still buggy with low NB clocking


----------



## shelby92 (Jun 24, 2010)

The MSI N980-G65 permits the Hybrid Power only since it has got Video Output. If the ASUS had had video output like the MSI the Hybrid power wuolb be possible. But it isn't.


----------



## barr3l rid3r (Jul 2, 2010)

nice, and it work w/ x6 CPus?   


looks like a good memory overclocker also, maybe better then AMD chipset?


----------



## claylomax (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm getting BSOD's every time I turn on my PC with this board. Anybody experiences this?


----------



## legends84 (Jul 29, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I'm getting BSOD's every time I turn on my PC with this board. Anybody experiences this?



did you enable the nvidia core calibration? i get the same result when enable the switch on the mobo


----------



## Magikherbs (Aug 6, 2010)

shelby92 said:


> So this means that i can't use the Hybrid Sli  In fact I've read that the Hybrid Power can run only connecting the Monitor cable to the Motherboard Video Output. Is this the meaning?



its also there if you really need another monitor.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 10, 2010)

With the latest bios the board seems fine now.


----------



## Magikherbs (Aug 10, 2010)

claylomax said:


> With the latest bios the board seems fine now.



cool ! Either the bios update fixed it or.. it was the refreshed cmos/reset bios . I always clear the cmos when adding/removing any part. Even if Im just pulling them out to clean them.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Hey I want to get this board; when I google it I can't find it at any major etailer, I'm in the UK. When was released? Thanks for the benchmarks.



Here you go 

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=1210896&source=froogle


----------



## claylomax (Aug 10, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> cool ! Either the bios update fixed it or.. it was the refreshed cmos/reset bios . I always clear the cmos when adding/removing any part. Even if Im just pulling them out to clean them.



I tried that, but it was the bios update what fixed the BSOD's.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=1210896&source=froogle



Did you check my system specs?  I got the board two months ago, at that time Scan didn't have it on stock so I got it from Ginger6 for £95. It's the cheapest SLI mobo you can get; I was considering a X58 system, but it was more expensive, a decent X58 mobo + i7 920 or 930 (there was no other option for me really) + 3Gb RAM = £410. I got my board+CPU+RAM for £320.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2010)

Ha... that'll teach me for jumping in.

Sorry about that.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 28, 2011)

hey did this board turn out awesome? i wanna put it in my next build.


----------

